# Homemade BowStix?



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

about 10 years ago bought one off ebay. will try to post pic later. just a thin plate with corners bent up, machine screws with same thread as an arrow arrow insert and 2 arrows cut off for legs.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I made one out of a golf ball but lost the legs. It's on my "to-do" list in the next couple weeks.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

have had this one for close to 10 years


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Do you guys shoot with these on your bow? If you do, does it effect anything?


----------



## GrumpyGuns (Feb 24, 2014)

Wade that is slick think I will have to try that out. How long are the shafts?


----------



## DeerSlayer_T3 (Nov 25, 2012)

What did you use for the piece holding the screws and arrows?


----------



## GrumpyGuns (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks like a piece of copper sheet.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

That is nice I been wondering how I could make these


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

the shafts are 14 inches but you can cut a couple old arrows down to what ever length needed. the plate is 1/16 steel with the corners bent up. I did buy this off ebay like I posted earlier but have always planned on making a couple for my brotherin-laws. This is kind of funny to me: I posted this years ago without a single response. Hope this helps guys.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

OhWell said:


> Do you guys shoot with these on your bow? If you do, does it effect anything?



Yes I do shoot with this on. Works great in ground blind or for 3d shoots. I always keep the legs in the back side of my kwiver.


----------



## GrumpyGuns (Feb 24, 2014)

Do they add any stability?


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

GrumpyGuns said:


> Do they add any stability?


 do you mean as far as shooting? No they don't make the bow more stabile; they don't weight much and neither does the plate.


----------



## GrumpyGuns (Feb 24, 2014)

I didn't think they would but was wondering if they made a difference. Need to look through my bad arrow box and make a run to the store this weekend.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

At one of the 3d shoots in my area the land owner collects all the lost arrows with metal detector and puts them in a free for all bucket.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Great idea. So the angle is 1/16" steel with the corners bent up with screw mounted. How long is the plate. It looks like 3/4" angle??
Thanks


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

the steel was a piece of flat the corners were drilled and then bent past 90 degrees. I am going to try make one of these for my brother-in law when I get some free time; but with 4 kids and projects around the house don't know when that will happen. If anyone makes one post pics.


----------



## nevadawolf42 (Dec 3, 2013)

wademiller said:


> the shafts are 14 inches but you can cut a couple old arrows down to what ever length needed. the plate is 1/16 steel with the corners bent up. I did buy this off ebay like I posted earlier but have always planned on making a couple for my brotherin-laws. This is kind of funny to me: I posted this years ago without a single response. Hope this helps guys.


What do you use for the bottom of the arrows when the bow is standing?


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I use arrow cut offs. Length suited to the bow used. I don't do anything to the cut ends. Made some
for turkey hunting. Works good. You can feel a little vibvibration from the legs when shooting. Not bad at all.


----------



## nevadawolf42 (Dec 3, 2013)

I just finished my diy bowsticks work great! Will post pics later


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

nevadawolf42 said:


> I just finished my diy bowsticks work great! Will post pics later


where are the pics man?


----------



## nevadawolf42 (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## nevadawolf42 (Dec 3, 2013)

wademiller said:


> where are the pics man?


Sorry bout that I forgot


----------



## GrumpyGuns (Feb 24, 2014)

Made a set myself but think I can do better. Will post pics once I make some adjustments


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

Im thinking of making one with a barrel cleaning rod.


----------



## Doyle76 (Feb 20, 2013)

I welded 2 field pts to a fender washer then cut a couple arrows to desired length with inserts in them.


----------



## Winchested (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the Idea fellas, going to make one of these up! I find I'm always laying my bow flat when out shooting this would be handy.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

This one cost me $0 to make.


----------



## Winchested (Apr 24, 2012)

Made this in an hour or so.


----------



## Jay38 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks to the OP. I made these in under an hour. Bent a piece of aluminum bar stock with a vise and a hammer. Drilled the 3 holes in it and filed off the sharp edges. Works like a charm. No problems shooting with it on.Thanks


----------

